# Open Face-Help



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

When i swing i tend to open the face a lot! but i am struggling to hood it or keep it closed. Apparently i use my hands too much but i seem to get away with it 50% of the time.

Any tips or exercises on keeping the face closed!


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

Um I would suggest either thicker grips, I think that would help take some of the hand action out. But idk I hope this helps a little. I think CBWheeeler could probably help w/ this one since he is a golf instructer I think.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

This could be as simple as your address setup. Using your right hand, try aligning your club face with the proposed target line. Then step up to the ball, put your left hand on the club, making sure you do not change the club face. Set your feet. It just sounds to me like your letting the club roll over when coming through.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd check your fundamentals. Usually it's just a simple thing your doing wrong. Or it could be a number of other things, such as an out to in swingpath, causing a cut. Is the ball slicing, or is it a straight push?


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

if its open then close it


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

It's possible you're rushing your downswing. You don't have time to close the face, and you're already at the ball, so it goes right.


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

do you know how to hit a shot to the left, in order to do that youll need to hit the ball with a closed face its all in the release you see

its all about when you roll your hands over practise standing upright and rolling your forearms from right to left then left to right its this rolling of the hands during your downswing and timming of this fact which upens and closes the face 

id recommend you practise rolling the arms and getting used to the felling then on the down swing simpley roll your hands a little earlyer, also tighting your left thumb on your grip promotes this too e: moving it closer to your palm

for the draw shot
bend your knees a little more than normal
your swing has to be on a slightly flatter/wider plain than normal
then on the down swing simply concentrate on rolling your hands a little bit sooner than normal

hit 10 or 50 odd shots to the left infact go crazy REALLY over cook them get them bending so far left your worryed about the guy in the bay to your left

then after 50 hit one straight and FEEEL the deference of hitting and ball with a closed face and hitting one with and normal face then later you can DELIBERATY hit open faced shots they arnt to be affraid of just CONTROLLED instead


----------



## RingerPro (Apr 5, 2007)

Davethebulldog said:


> When i swing i tend to open the face a lot! but i am struggling to hood it or keep it closed. Apparently i use my hands too much but i seem to get away with it 50% of the time.
> 
> Any tips or exercises on keeping the face closed!


Are you sure the face is open or is it an outside to in swing path?

You can have a clubface square to the target but watch the ball fly to the right.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Swing your club through some sand. That should tell you whether or not it is, or isn't an open face. If it is, then I would practice rolling your right arm over your left. If not, then it is not likely as out to in swing, the path in the sand should reveil that to you.


----------



## Davethebulldog (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi Richy.

I played again today and also hit some balls at the range. Think you are closest to my cure. I tried to put more emphisis on rolling my left hand back around on the down swing (away from the body). I works to a degree. Just need to practise the move.

Thanks


----------



## Richy Young (Oct 15, 2006)

Davethebulldog said:


> Hi Richy.
> 
> I played again today and also hit some balls at the range. Think you are closest to my cure. I tried to put more emphisis on rolling my left hand back around on the down swing (away from the body). I works to a degree. Just need to practise the move.
> 
> Thanks


your welcome bud id say its more of a feeling of pushing down with your right arm though (assuming your a right handed golf) as your hands roll just before connection you dont want to stray to far from your body with your iron shots also pushing down with your right arm helps to promote your right should going under your body properly too

this is the drill i was talking about 

Today's Golfer - Building the correct golf swing

watch that and see the rolling of the hands as hes just standing up swinging, unfortuanly id love to tell you its an easy solution once you understand and see the rolling of the hands but the truth its it takes lots and lots of driving range sessions working on it

ive been told i think about it to much lol

also check out steves video page lots of useful info
The Gateway To Better Golf

good luck bud


----------



## deenaitch (Aug 8, 2007)

If you can hood the club and hit striaght, then you're right, you're hitting with the face open.

Two common, unrecognized causes: 1) Hips too far ahead of the shoulders at impact. Cure this by getting the feeling of standing straighter with the shoulders more level at impact. 2) Hands slightly ahead of club head at impact. Cure this by starting your wrist release a fraction sooner; or have the swing thought of "hands behind the ball at impact."

Maybe both of these are your problem.

For a complete process to solve the problem, you might visit my web site. 


Best,

Doug
's Storefront - Lulu.com


----------

